# Apivar or ThymoVar or Mite Away II?



## etripp81 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm not sure which of these treatments to use, but I definitely need to treat my bees for Varroa. My sticky board showed 176 mites dropped in a 24 hour period. 
:scratch:


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Apivar. Your counts are too high for the soft, unpredictable, weather dependant treatments of thymol and MA2. By the way, NOD apiaris has lost or rather lapsed the registration of MA2 in Canada. So if you use it, keep it to yourself. You could be heavily fined by PMRA.


----------



## etripp81 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

